# outlet spacing for commercial occupancies



## codeworks

i've been working with the nec for few years now, and have never seen a requirement for spacing of outlets in business or commercial spaces. i  try to keep up with changes in the code. is  anyone familier with this sort of change in the 2011 nec. i've looked, don't see it anywhere. as far i know they adress spacing in 210.50 through 210.70, and noen of it addresses a commercial occupancies. they are generally "buy design". any input ? thanks


----------



## 480sparky

There is no spacing requirement, save for show windows.


----------



## Coug Dad

I learned that the hard way many years ago when I leased my first office.  We had all the walls laid out, carpet picked, colors done, phone jacks set, etc.  We went to move in and there were no electical outlets.  I asked and was told they were not required by code.  A painful change order.


----------



## fatboy

Yeah, a little mind shift if you move from residential to commercial inspections.......where's all the receptacles?


----------



## codeworks

i thought i knew as much, but sometimes...... thanks all


----------



## Dennis

I agree no spacing but there are ADA requirements for the min & max height when installed.  I have seen this violated a few times.


----------

